# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  Isco sắp về Real: Thế hệ 9x sẽ thống trị Bernabeu

## tranankhanh1991

Bản hợp đồng mang tên Isco sẽ là sự bắt đầu cho kỷ nguyên của Carlo Ancelotti tại Real Madrid.



Thế hệ 9x của Real - Ảnh: Marca



Tiền vệ kiến tạo của Malaga sẽ gia nhập đội bóng Hoàng gia Tây Ban Nha với một hợp đồng có giá 24 triệu euro. Real sẽ phải trả thêm 3 triệu euro tùy theo thành tích của tiền vệ này. Thông báo của Malaga lại khẳng định họ nhận được tới 30 triệu euro.

Việc Isco có mặt đã tạo nên nên sự phấn khích trong hàng ngũ CĐV Real. Nhà vô địch EURO U21 2013 là một trong những tài năng trẻ xuất sắc nhất Tây Ban Nha hiện nay. Nhạc trưởng của Malaga cùng với Thiago cũng là hai ngôi sao sáng nhất tại giải trẻ châu Âu vừa qua. Anh là hạt nhân trong chiến dịch Champions League của CLB. Nên nhớ, Malaga chỉ bị loại bởi Á quân Borussia Dortmund sau những quyết định cực kì nghiệt ngã từ các trọng tài.


Sự kiện Isco có thể cho thấy một hướng đi mới trên con đường phát triển của Madrid. Tương lai của CLB Hoàng gia sẽ được xây dựng dựa trên dòng máu trẻ với “ADN” chiến thắng của người Tây Ban Nha. Đội chủ sân Bernabeu đang sở hữu trong đội hình thế hệ cầu thủ 9x đầy tài năng người bản xứ. Họ là Isco, Nacho, Carvajal, Morata, Casemiro và Jese. Cả 6 cái tên này đang và sẽ là thành viên đội một Madrid mùa tới. Họ đều sinh từ năm 1990 tới 1993.

Một cái tên khác cũng có thể gia nhập danh sách trên là Varane (1993). Hậu vệ người Pháp đã chiếm được một suất đá chính ở Madrid mùa vừa qua.

Sự có mặt của Ancelotti cũng sẽ giúp ích cho các cầu thủ trẻ của Real. Chiến lược gia người Italia nổi tiếng với khả năng kết hợp các cầu thủ giàu kinh nghiệm cùng các tài năng trẻ.

Nhiều khả năng, chữ kí của Isco và Ancelotti sẽ đồng loạt được công bố trong tuần tới. Một thời đại mới với những thế hệ mới sắp mở ra ở Madrid.

----------

